

Free Tool: Super simple design concept rapid A/B testing - mittermayr
http://ablab.me

======
msredmond
This is great! I just sent a link to my designer - have two projects already I
want to use this for. _Really_ a neat idea

~~~
mittermayr
thanks! if you have suggestions for improvement, let me know, new features are
rolling out daily now.

------
mittermayr
let me know what you guys are thinking about this - i am curious on what we
could add to keep it simple but give you designers and planners better
leverage. thanks guys

